# Trying a new leader knot



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

M


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

There are a few finger trap type knots. Try this one, might be a little easier.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

That Sebile knot does look easy but I can imagine that tag end catching the guides on the way back in and causing an issue. Have you used it? And is this a valid concern?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Kev in the Spring 2010 issue of Sport fishing Australia they have a good illustration of how to tie the knot (although they call it a "Plaited Leader Splice" ) and they cut the tags closer and use UV Knot Sense to hold it together. I guess you could lock the knot off and then plat over the tag and lock it off again if you want.
I have used it, but its a pain to do well. I prefer to use a wind on, but then again just a nail knot locked off with a Uni does everything I need.

I think Scater is just showing off again. :twisted:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Basically all your doing is plating over the leader with your braid and locking it off with some half hitches (no knots on the leader). The way you plat it is up to your self. Theres a nifty line burning lighter you can get, so you can cut off nice and close and leave a plug on the end of the leader.
The nail knot works well cause (if you have the tool) it is easy to do on the yak and your wrapping the leader with the braid (I double up the braid on anything under 20lbs) and you just need to lock it off so it doesn't pull through (I use a Uni, you could use another nail knot). So most of the pressure is taking up on the wrap. Most of my breaks are on the leader, dont get too many breaks on the knot. Its not as smooth on the guides as a Albright.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Theres a nifty line burning lighter you can get


Where can I find one of these?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a nifty line burning lighter you can get
> ...


I presume it's a jet lighter.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

sbd said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a nifty line burning lighter you can get
> ...


Think I got mine from PLAT, Japanese on line sellers. You could probably make something similar. The drag checkers are good to, but a little expensive.

http://www.australianangling.com.au/BOU ... UTTER.html


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well the knot did a great job, I think it may just be my new standard. It's smooth as silk through the guides on the cast and held very tight on a few barra and a lot of snags! So far I definitely prefer it over the slim beauty.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm tying it on 30lb braid and 40-60lb leader. I've gotten quite a bit quicker at tying it now and it works a treat. Still takes quite a bit longer to tie than a slim beauty/albright etc but it's the smoothest casting knot I've ever used and strong as.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If you melt the end of the leader it gives you a second safety as the knot can't slide through.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers Kerry, I'll give that a crack.


----------

